# 3rd Gen i7 Vs 4th Gen i5



## consultant_2_b (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I would love to have some opinions, on how important the difference between a 3rd gen and 4th gen processor is in terms of speed and pricing?

In terms of speed would you rather go for a 3rd Gen i7 or a 4th Gen i5?

Also, I wonder how the pricing of the above two would compare?

Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The last generation of CPU's is fine and can save some money.
What CPU you choose depends somewhat on the intended use.
Prices can be found on retailers sites and will vary with CPU speed.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

I'd go for the i7 because of HTT which is 8 threads vs 4 threads from the i5. Nothing wrong with the 3rd gen CPUs.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

> My usage mainly includes: working with lots of excel & word files simultaneously (10-15 at a time) and I normally have 10+ chrome tabs open at any given time. I am also a huge fan of chrome apps and have quite of these installed (most of them for my work). I am however, not at all into games and that's not a priority for me at all.


Quote from Post # 1 *here*.

For that usage, stick to the i5. 

Yes, the i7 is faster, but you wouldn't need that much. i7s are beneficial to hugely intensive work such as HD video editing. Save the extra cash for something else.

Price difference depends on which one of the i5s or i7s. You can expect a $100 - $300 difference in price.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Assuming a desktop and given the usage, I don't see why a high-end i3 (3.3-3.5 dual core +HT) isn't under consideration.

They're very capable and some have the better HD4xxx series GPU as well. Coupled with a business class (B series chipset) or consumer H series motherboard, rather than the performance/overclock class Z series, you'd have a substantially lower initial cost.


----------

